

Ask HN: Finding Team Members - olliejudge

I've developed a few ideas that I think I'm nearly ready to launch in some form or other. However both of them need some tweaking on the technical side of things. Not being a hardcore dev or a brilliant designer I've been looking for people to work with.<p>I know you guys work in some pretty kick ass teams, so I was wondering where did you meet each other if you weren't hired into the team. How did the business guy meet the developer? I'm desperate to get my ideas off the ground but far from anything for a budget finding people to just work on idea is difficult.
======
mindcrime
I hate to be "that guy" but seriously... this question (or some variant of it)
seems to come up about once every 2 days or so. Have you searched for older
threads on this topic?

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombin...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+meet+co+founder&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombin...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+find+cofounder&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)

There's also discussion of this on Quora:

[http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-find-a-
cofounde...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-find-a-cofounder)

[http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-ways-to-find-
partners-...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-ways-to-find-partners-for-
a-start-up)

